# single malt scotch help



## alphableak83 (Mar 14, 2010)

I was just wondering if anybody could suggest a nice single malt scotch in the price range of 40-60 dollars. Can't afford the really good stuff, but would like to try out a nice smooth scotch in that price range. I am tired of american whiskey. Even single barrel jack isn't that good. Thanks.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

alphableak83 said:


> ...but would like to try out a nice smooth scotch in that price range...


Well, if smooth is the criteria and $40-$60 is the price point, I'd recommend a Glenfiddich or a Balvennie. That would probably be Glenfiddich 15 or Balvennie 12 (Doublewood). Maybe an Auchantoshan 12 although there may be more "metallic" notes with that one as memory serves...


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

+1 on the Balvenie Doublewood


----------



## latropsudoxe (Mar 14, 2010)

Highlands:

Dalwhinnie 15 year old 

Speyside:

Tomatin 12 year old 

Islands:

Isle of Jura 10 year old 

just a few .


edit: i had posted links but they won't let you post links until you're over 30 posts..sorry


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

latropsudoxe said:


> Highlands:
> 
> *Dalwhinnie 15 year old*


*+1* on the Dalwhinnie, it's _awesome!_

~Gary


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Bowmore Islay, about $30

Yamazaki (wonderful Japanese single malt) at about $40


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

I love smooth Singles.. Aberlour 12 or Macalan 12.. Love them.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Garys4598 said:


> *+1* on the Dalwhinnie, it's _awesome!_
> 
> ~Gary


+2 on the Dalwhinnie. Quality stuff and fits OPs criteria. May be a squeeze to get it under the $60 price point depending on which market you are buying from.


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

Another +1 on the Balvenie.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

alphableak83 said:


> I was just wondering if anybody could suggest a nice single malt scotch in the price range of 40-60 dollars. Can't afford the really good stuff, but would like to try out a nice smooth scotch in that price range. I am tired of american whiskey. Even single barrel jack isn't that good. Thanks.


Try Highland parks 12 or 15yrs old and if you every get the chance try the 18 or older, hummmmmm good!!!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Dalwhinie, Balvenie... all good choices.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Glenlivet 12 is right in that price range and never steers me wrong


----------



## jamie140 (Jun 14, 2009)

Glenlivet 18 doesn't get enough love imho. Goes down like candy.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

jamie140 said:


> Glenlivet 18 doesn't get enough love imho. Goes down like candy.


+1

But is that in his budget range? Haven't checked the price on that lately.


----------



## alphableak83 (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks for all of the replies. i think its a toss up between the glenlivet 18 and the balvenie doublewood. i just may have to go to a bar and try a few of these first.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I think between the two of these, the Doublewood is the smoother but the Glenlevit 18 has far more character. I remember it being a more complex malt with bit of smoke, spices and maltiness. It's on another level compared to the Doublewood but the price point up here reflects that difference.

_If smooth is your primary goal_ and you are willing to shell out for Glenlevit 18 my strong recommendation would be to try Johnny Walker Gold at a similar price to the 'levit - especially if you can try it at a bar first. Smooth incarnate!!!


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

My Balvenie Doublewood is almost empty, but I have a new bottle I'm picking up on Friday. Obviously, I like it. It is very smooth in my opinion. Also has a hint of honey to it. In any event, I wouldn't mind trying some of the others mentioned here.


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

Agreed on the Doublewood. Awesome scotch. Also might look into Highland Park 12, Glenfiddich 12, or the Scapa 16 year.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

My "go to" scotch is McClellands Speyside. For the price, $21.00 and no tax if I buy it on base it is the best scotch for the price.


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

gator_79 said:


> My "go to" scotch is McClellands Speyside. For the price, $21.00 and no tax if I buy it on base it is the best scotch for the price.


For 21 bucks Id much rather buy a Buffalo Trace/Makers Mark or even liek a Johnny Walker Black.

McClellands Speyside is not very good in my opinion. Everyone has thier own tastes though.:boxing:


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Balvenie Doublewood is posted a lot for a reason. Great stuff. Also, take the Talisker 12 for a spin, or Macallan Cask Strength(you can get it in that price range if you shop for it)


----------



## Gordy (Jan 24, 2010)

Why hasn't anyone mentioned Oban? Is it out of the price range?


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Gordy said:


> Why hasn't anyone mentioned Oban? Is it out of the price range?


:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:

How did I forget Oban 14???? I am NEVER without a bottle of that....

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Gordy (Jan 24, 2010)

I was in England in October 2008 and had decided before I got there that I was going to start drinking single malt. I asked the barmaid at the hotel to pick one for me and that's what she picked. Been a fan ever since.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Glenn Fiddich 15 year. Just tried Laphroag (spelling?) and it's actually really good. That's the 10 year that I tried.

Glenlivet is decent. I don't like Balvenie Single Barrel. I HATE any Johnny Walker. u It was horrible.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Open to Irish whiskey? I picked up a bottle of Redbreast 12 recently and it is delicious.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

owaindav said:


> ...Glenlivet is decent...


The Naddura expression has garnered much enthusiasm amongst many who have tried it. I personally would spend my money on bottles other than Glenlevit generally speaking although I did like the Naddura and the 18 better than the others and consider them good value.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

My take. Aberlour 12yr $46. So smooth! But Highland park 12yr, Belvenine 12yr double are on my list to try. Glenfidish and Glenlivet 12yr I did not like. Macallan 12 or 10yr are excellent as well, and were my go to Scotch, but Aberlour takes the cake now!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Just tried Laphroaig 10yr. Very nice. Especially for a 10 yr. Smokey peaty goodness! Want so bad to try their 40yr!

Fiddich 12yr is not the best they offer. 15yr minimum.

As for Irish Whiskey, the only halfway decent one I've tried is Tullamor Dew. A little harsh but passable. Beats the hell out of Jameson


----------



## Blazedup (Sep 3, 2008)

Highland Park 12


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

Laphroaig 10. Haven't had a better scotch for the money yet.


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello, this link has a great list of single malt scotches. I have to agree with the writer on his selections. I reallyu llike the Highland Park 18l. I can pick it up at Mega Liquor for $60. Also the Clyenish 14 is very nice and only $40. I really enjoy Laguvulin 16, however it is $80. Have fun with your SMS adventure.

Scotch!!

Joe


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm going to pick up a new bottle tomorrow, but can't decide between The Auchentoshan 12 Yr. and The Dalmore 12 Yr. Any suggestions?? I'm a newbie to the single malt world, but am really enjoying it. My favourite dram thus far has been The Balvenie Doublewood.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jaypulay said:


> I'm going to pick up a new bottle tomorrow, but can't decide between The Auchentoshan 12 Yr. and The Dalmore 12 Yr. Any suggestions?? I'm a newbie to the single malt world, but am really enjoying it. My favourite dram thus far has been The Balvenie Doublewood.


The Dalmore is more like the Balvenie Doublewood than the Auchantoshan. Having said that, I like the Doublewood very much but not the Dalmore. The Auchantoshan is very light - a bit delicate even - but nice in its own way.


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Frodo said:


> The Dalmore is more like the Balvenie Doublewood than the Auchantoshan. Having said that, I like the Doublewood very much but not the Dalmore. The Auchantoshan is very light - a bit delicate even - but nice in its own way.


Well, I decided to go with The Dalmore.... Just poured myself a dram. It's quite smooth and sweet, tastes very creamy and buttery. I'm happy with my decision, although it just means I'll have to wait until next payday to try the Auchentoshan out!!!

Man, I thought the cigar slope was slippery!!! :shock:


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> Glenlivet 12 is right in that price range and never steers me wrong


What he said


----------



## alphableak83 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ended up picking up a bottle of Glenfiddich 12. thought it was ok, but probably won't purchase again. Then I also picked up a bottle of Balveine doublewood and it was rather tasty. Really enjoyed the complex flavors. I think I will try Oban or Highland Park next. Thanks for the recommendations and help.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Frodo said:


> The Dalmore is more like the Balvenie Doublewood than the Auchantoshan. Having said that, I like the Doublewood very much but not the Dalmore. The Auchantoshan is very light - a bit delicate even - but nice in its own way.


The Auchantoshan is a lowland singlemalt and that is characterised as sweet, sometimes floral with no peat or smoke. it's a good beginners dram or pairs well with a light to medium bodied stick. i had the Balvenie Doublewood last night and absolutely loved it. Try the Cigar malt by Dalmore too, it's quite good.


----------



## ama (May 12, 2010)

scottw said:


> The Auchantoshan is a lowland singlemalt and that is characterised as sweet, sometimes floral with no peat or smoke. it's a good beginners dram or pairs well with a light to medium bodied stick. i had the Balvenie Doublewood last night and absolutely loved it. Try the Cigar malt by Dalmore too, it's quite good.


Its getting harder and harder to find the Cigar Malt, they don't blend that one anymore.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Balvenie Doubleood 12 yr is what got me hooked. Great taste from the sherry barrels. I'm in the middle of a Glenlivet 15 yr right now. Pretty smooth more so than the 12 yr.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I have to go with Oban... Just picked up a bottle of the 14yr for 49.99 at a local liquor store... a lot cheaper than the 64.99 I was paying before.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Does anyone here decant their scotch?


----------



## kasper13 (Jul 2, 2008)

I actually have 5 decanters, 3 are antiques that I have empty and leave for display. The other two always have liquor in them. I keep one filled with scotch the other filled with bourbon. Then under the bar is a larger selection to choose from. With having people over and drinks on the weekend they seem to be emptied by the end of every month so they work great for me.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Evonnida said:


> I have to go with Oban... Just picked up a bottle of the 14yr for 49.99 at a local liquor store... a lot cheaper than the 64.99 I was paying before.


I loves me some Oban, it's very tasty. My favorite so far though is the Macallan 15 year.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Evonnida said:


> Does anyone here decant their scotch?


Never. This is done for asthetic reasons generally speaking. I have nothing against it, but if I don't need to, it's more work for me.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Evonnida said:


> I have to go with Oban... Just picked up a bottle of the 14yr for 49.99 at a local liquor store... a lot cheaper than the 64.99 I was paying before.


That's an amaising price. If you like whats in the bottle, I'd fill my boots. Oban 14yr is $110+ up here ($100+ US)...


----------



## kasper13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Has anyone tried Compass Box? They are doing a tasting tomorrow at my local liquer store. They are featuring 3 of their scotchs Peat Monster, Oak Cross and Asyla. They are 40-50 busck each which in't a bad price. 

I am definatly going to try them and pick up a bottle if I can decied which one but looking up descriptions Peat Monster sounds like the winner.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

kasper13 said:


> Has anyone tried Compass Box? They are doing a tasting tomorrow at my local liquer store. They are featuring 3 of their scotchs Peat Monster, Oak Cross and Asyla. They are 40-50 busck each which in't a bad price.


Hi Kasper:

Compass Box Whiskies is a small company run by John Glaser who is an independant bottler - that is he bottles whisky made by other companies. Most of his offerings are Vatted Malts (more than one malt in the bottle) but some such as Asyla are blended whiskies (meaning it has grain and malt whisky in it). I believe John used to work for Diagio and has great contacts for sourcing the whiskies used in his bottlings.

I believe Asyla is a quiet elegant blend but I have only tried it once. I should say that I am under the impression that Mr. Glaser takes more care in sourcing the grain whisky component for his blends than others are. In other words, to John, the grain whisky component is not "just filler" but forms a legitimate part of the flavour profile as opposed to simply being the "base" component in a blend. I remember talking with him during one of the Spirit of Toronto shows he attended and went to one of his masterclasses so that is where I'm getting this info from.

Peat Monster is a vatting (if I remember correctly) of Caol Ila (medium-smoky Islay "coastal" malt) and Ardmore (medium-smoky speysider). I wouldn't expect something on the level or Ardbeg, Lagavulin or Laphroaig smokiness but there seems to be a great deal of balance with some complexity in his bottlings that may come at the cost of...a "loud" flavour profile. Not better or worse, just depends what you like.

Never had Oak Cross, but I believe it has both European and American Oak in the casks which held the whisky at one point.


----------



## kasper13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the info.


----------

